
Show HN: Search the web like a ninja - AlexKaul
https://SearchyApp.io/
======
AlexKaul
I made this app because I constantly search for something and have to often
re-type similar queries and setup same filters on search engines. Then I
realized that it would be way better if I just could define scopes for
specific searches, and quickly reuse them. Searchy does just that.

